# Eggplant Parm with a twist



## Jeekinz (May 4, 2008)

Again, an interviewed chef on Colameco's show created something that I tried to duplicate.  So you know, none of these recipes had formulas.  I got the 'jist' of what the chef was trying to do, and recreated it.

For the dish you'll need to prepare tomato confit.  I use regular store bought romas, evoo, salt, pepper and chopped basil.  Like many other things, there are mltiple variations.  I like to keep it simple.

Slice the tomatoes in half, and remove the goo and seeds.












Don't forget to remove the little stem part too. Place on a baking sheet, CUT SIDE DOWN.  Drizzle with evoo, salt and pepper.  Sprinkle on some fresh basil.






Into a 200 degree oven for 2 hours.  After 2 hours, flip the tomatoes and continue to cook another 2-2.5 hours.  Reseason the cut side at this point.

Final product will look like this.






You can use these in a bazillion ways.  Super-ultra tomato flavor!  Not acidic either.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 4, 2008)

I made some homemade pasta this time.  For the sauce, I put 6-7 of the tomatoes in a blender with sauteed onion and garlic.  I thinned it out with a little H2O, some fresh basil, salt, pepper, red wine and thats it.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 4, 2008)

Now for the eggplant.

I sliced the eggplant on a mandolin to a 1.5 mm thickness. (about the thickness of a wheat thin) Heat some olive oil in a pan but be careful not to get it too hot or the oil will scorch and taste terrible. When you drop the eggplant in it should bubble a little, but not like a rolling boil. You'll need 4 slices per dish. Make extra for mistakes.











When they are done, they will be somewhat rigid. Like a humongus eggplant chip.






Eggplant is like a sponge, so when you remove them, sprinkle with a teeny bit of salt and pat dry with paper towels. Try to remove as much of the oil as possible, BUT DO NOT BREAK THE PIECES! Be gentile.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 4, 2008)

For the rest of the dish you will need:  basil pesto (either homemade or from a jar), fresh mozzarella (Chef called for Buffalo Mozzarella but my store doesn't carry it...what else is new), and some grated or shaved parmesan.

Layer the eggplant, cheese and tomato confit like a lasagna.  Top with some of the pest and parmesan.  The first time I made it I used grated which was fine.  I used shaved this time and the larger pieces of parm was a nice addition to the dish. (just a little nit-picking note)

Bon Appetite - 






Modern eggplant parm, homemade linguine with a tomato confit sauce and grilled baguette with olive oil and garlic.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 4, 2008)

OK - you have done it again!  Beautiful and certainly more modern than the norm.  I can also see this in individual dishes and heated until the cheese is a bit melty.  Me?  I think the flavors are perfect without the pesto.  Thank you AGAIN for pictures that make you want to cook!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 4, 2008)

Looks beautiful, and delicious as well, great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## *amy* (May 5, 2008)

I can has eggplant parm w a twist?!  Luv roasted tomaters (on pasta etc.)!  I toss some garlic in there too.  Looks gawgeous, Jeeks.  So what are you going to do with the (faux) Marzanos. lol.


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2008)

all i can say is WOW, jeekinz!!!!!

awesome job!!!!

i'm definitely gonna try this one.


----------



## suziquzie (May 5, 2008)

That looks great I have to try it! 
How would you store those tomatoes after baking, or could you? 
I have about 6 Roma plants started, never too early for ideas.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> That looks great I have to try it!
> How would you store those tomatoes after baking, or could you?
> I have about 6 Roma plants started, never too early for ideas.


 
Thanks for the compliments, although all the credit goes to the Italian Chef who created it.  (except for my sauce - lol)

Amy, the confit is very different from roasted tomatoes.  I saw some recipes that use a lower temp and cook overnight in the oven.  I really like them 4 to 4.5 hour @ 200 degrees.  You get the consentrated flavor without loosing all of the moisture.

Suzi, the proper way to store the confit is in oilive oil.  You can put fresh herbs in along with the tomatoes.  There's a good write up here.  I'm not sure how much the vinegar would add to them but I guess it works.

Elf, thanks again for the compliment.  If you're not a fan of pesto, I would recommend a basil puree.  You'll be looking for that herb if it wasn't there.  I was lazy and picked up prepared pesto.  It has a tad more garlic than I like, so next time I'll make a batch from scratch.

A note on the final dish:  The eggplant does not turn out totally crispy, so you still have some soft flesh there.  The mozzarella works somewhat as a balance in flavors to the other ingredients and gives a nice, soft texture to the dish.


----------

